# It may not be posh....(pic heavy)



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

or modern or all mod-cons but after five days of non-stop work ~ with only a couple of things left to do (tidy all the cabling once the hatchlings have gone, convert the bookcase into more vivs etc and get the mini-fridge) ~ it's all mine ....... one handy-dandy dedicated rep-room :2thumb:

from the doorway looking in and starting on the right-hand side .................













































the empty bookcase my OH bought me as a pressie to convert into two more vivs :flrt:









the alcove (below) also has an inbuilt wardrobe next to it (on the left and not seen) which is the storage for all my boxes of spare stuff, polyboxes etc









off for a cider and a long soak for aching bod :lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Brilliant - you must be so chuffed. Can't wait til I get mine next year - don't know if it will be as good as yours tho.


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW!!! thats great, wish i'd got a room like that.
I did change my small bedroom into a rep room, only had 2 viv's in there, but hubby wouldn't take the tv out from there, so he used to sit in there at night, if he wanted to see something i didn't, he then decided he didn't like the room as it was, so had to change it back again. I wasn't pleased, i can tell you!!
Your room looks wonderful.


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

awww well done sleepy bet u feel fantastic but knackered, just 1 question, when am I moving in lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks both ~ yep am chuffed :blush: and a lot of thanks goes to my OH (he not only suggested it and helped a load but also for all the little bits he bought or suggested to me ... did wonder at one stage whether all the work, aching bods was worth it ~ the answer being.................................. YES!!:lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sweetikklemunchkin said:


> just 1 question, when am I moving in lol


lmao sorry but floor space has already been booked :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fair play to you... i'd have looked at the empty room, the stack of vivs, the empty room, the stack of vivs, the empty room........ sacked it all off and gone straight for the cider.


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> lmao sorry but floor space has already been booked :lol2:


ahh well it wa worth a try lol well done tho, ur reps are gona be lucky devils xx


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> sacked it all off and gone straight for the cider.


rofl it came close till the OH stacked some cider in the upstairs fridge as an incentive ....... one viv into empty room = one cider out of fridge :2thumb:


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 13, 2008)

well done sleepy d looks really good !!!!:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks  give it a couple of weeks and hopefully I'll be able to move without aching and I can finish the last viv stack :lol2:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

looks really good...such spoilt leo's :lol2:
the aching is worth it...it's brilliant! hope my bedroom-come-rep room looks even half as good as that when it's done!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

looks so awesome wish my OH liked reptiles :mf_dribble:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> looks so awesome wish my OH liked reptiles :mf_dribble:


cheers 
lol my OH doesn't like reps hence why I'm doubly chuffed :2thumb:


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great  I've got to get me a setup like that - at the moment I have vivs everywhere...


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

looks very nice:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Perfect! All that extra space as well...... We'll see how long that stays empty  Well done to both of you


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Perfect! All that extra space as well...... We'll see how long that stays empty  Well done to both of you


lol it won't stay empty long :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i am so pleased it all worked out for you sleepy and it looks mint :no1: now go enjoy your soak and your cider and just hope the critters appreciate all the hard work.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Sleepy, i liked the viv's with backgrounds in! what are they, where are they from, and how much?  Looks brill!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> lol it won't stay empty long :whistling2::lol2:


Any special plans?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> Sleepy, i liked the viv's with backgrounds in! what are they, where are they from, and how much?  Looks brill!


those are converted bookcases from argos : victory: the backgrounds are ones I done myself using actual pictures from leo's natural habitat and posterized 



MrMike said:


> Any special plans?


yep :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> yep :2thumb:


Talk about suspense!


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

ooo this rep room makes me jealous! its so good.
anyway in the first pic what are the pink things in the rubs? :hmm:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Talk about suspense!


yep lol and you'll have to wait until next season for what I hope will be good results but you will be among the first to get a sneak preview as things hatch : victory:



Mouki said:


> anyway in the first pic what are the pink things in the rubs? :hmm:


 those pink things are cat 'dentibik' tubs which also happen to make brilliant hatchling moist hides


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> rofl it came close till the OH stacked some cider in the upstairs fridge as an incentive ....... one viv into empty room = one cider out of fridge :2thumb:


damn that's alot of cider lol i like them odds its gonna be my charge from now on:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

leenjaidec said:


> damn that's alot of cider lol i like them odds its gonna be my charge from now on:2thumb:


lmao ~ only thing is though .......... taking all those bottles to the bottle bank ~ I did not drink all of them either :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
Still in 'blue peter' mode now .... in the process of building the last viv stack and making a whole wack of new mini cliffs, hides and other bits&bobs : victory:


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> lmao ~ only thing is though .......... taking all those bottles to the bottle bank ~ I did not drink all of them either


thats good to here as towards the end i dont think the vivs wud av ended up str8 lol look forward to seein new pics:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

who said they're straight now? :whistling2:
will get new pics up once everything is finally finished : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

quick update on the last bookcase/viv conversion ~ I finally finished making the hides/caves etc and it's now gone from this ~










to this ~ 










only things is now I've found another viv conversion to do :blush::lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice it reminds me for mine to include more storage!! Theres never enougth stoage space


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's a big old thread bump there Steve..


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

wow!!


----------

